

 Shaftoe – A Simple Web Service for Encrypting Messages Using PGP  - Fingel
http://www.pedaldrivenprogramming.com/2013/09/shaftoe/

======
bigiain
You might want to serve your javascript and submit your forms for a security-
related website from a domain not called something like "toxiccode.com"…

